# Questions about Doxepin



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

I have ibs d and my dr put me on this drug three days ago, he told me to take 60 mg aday but I have started out taking 10. Now my ibs d is worse than ever. Is this a side effect of the drug and if so how long does it last? How long does it take for this drug to kick in and start working? Has anybody had good results with this drug for ibs d? This is my last hope, if this dont work my dr wants me to go in and have the bag put on, thats how bad my ibs d is.


----------

